# slow down!



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

As an apprentice I am at the mercy of journeyman so my question is this, how do you handle someone telling you to slow down. This has nothing to do with getting in a hurry and messing something up btw, more along the lines of the working us out of work thing.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it's crap for your journeyman to be telling you that. What about when the job is winding down? Who do you think gets laid off first? What kind of employee do you think will get transferred to the next job? I would ask your foreman that you want to work with a different journeyman who is not a lazy slug.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I never understood that attitude. We are there to do a job well, not slack off.

If there isn't a reason for pacing yourself then you ought to talk to your foreman or steward, politely and without rancor, and ask them to explain to you what you ought to do.

It is entirely possible there are reasons for a particular pace that are not obvious, but slowing down just to extend the job should be avoided.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> As an apprentice I am at the mercy of journeyman so my question is this, how do you handle someone telling you to slow down. This has nothing to do with getting in a hurry and messing something up btw, more along the lines of the working us out of work thing.


Do not listen to that and never form that habbit,You will only hurt yourself.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate that "Go slow earn more dough" attitude.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Zog said:


> I hate that "Go slow earn more dough" attitude.


I agree, its that attitude that is going to screw the union out of a future. I was just curious how to handle it. I said "OK" and went back to work......at the same pace as before. I am naturally a hard worker and at 36 it isn't going to change, its just how I am.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

butcher733 said:


> I agree, its that attitude that is going to screw the union out of a future. I was just curious how to handle it. I said "OK" and went back to work......at the same pace as before. I am naturally a hard worker and at 36 it isn't going to change, its just how I am.


You have done all you can. Don't go over his head. Just say "ok" and go back to work. He will either get over it, or will pass you off to someone else.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

butcher733 said:


> I agree, its that attitude that is going to screw the union out of a future. I was just curious how to handle it. I said "OK" and went back to work......at the same pace as before. I am naturally a hard worker and at 36 it isn't going to change, its just how I am.


That's a great attitude,,Keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I often find I have to slow down when working with in house maintenance people and that applies to both union and non-union in house guys.

I come from a construction background where getting it done quickly was important while in house maintenance guys are more concerned with every other thing but getting it done. If I try to push them it will backfire, they will get lost or be otherwise uncooperative. I was at a large Boston University and they literally had two of us sit in the cafe for one whole day to drag the job out longer to match the time they had told their bosses it would take.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I often find I have to slow down when working with in house maintenance people and that applies to both union and non-union in house guys.


City and state maintenance guys, they redefine slow. :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have seen guys actually mess stuff up for more OT.

This was in a non-union plant environment.

Also, when I worked for the RR. I had a journeyman I worked with a lot do things to create work. Create OT.
I saw him cut a wire behind a carbon pile regulator board once so me and him could get the OT.
He was an old guy almost ready to retire and did not give a s***.

I caught a guy swapping TC leads on a Die once when I was on call. He swapped them thinking he was going to fool me. But I saw it and came back and fixed it in seconds.
The guy was areal prick.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in my current position beacuse of this. My guy had me slowing down on purpose to try and screw over the project manager that had forgoton something or another.

I was due for a review and it came up. "How can I impress this company if I have to work for this guy saying to slow down". Apparantly they were trying to get rid of him anyway. Finally he was caught stealing wire.

Anyway...my life has sucked ever since...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The guys who are worried about working themselves out of a job are the types of guys who work too slowly to get offered many jobs.

Hard, competent workers are always in demand. Do not slow down.


----------



## the wire nut (Apr 18, 2013)

The last thing you want to do is to be talking out of school. If you are not sure what to do find one of the older hands on the project and pull him to the side after work and tll him what is happeniong and take his advice.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

butcher733 said:


> I agree, its that attitude that is going to screw the union out of a future. I was just curious how to handle it. I said "OK" and went back to work......at the same pace as before. I am naturally a hard worker and at 36 it isn't going to change, its just how I am.


The question is for you sake.

Is this one man's attitude or is it job wide.

I have been on jobs were this was one persons attitude and he tried to drive the job attitude, on another job it seemed to be all the workers attitude.

If it is pretty much job wide, sit back and be careful who you discuss this with.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> As an apprentice I am at the mercy of journeyman so my question is this, how do you handle someone telling you to slow down. This has nothing to do with getting in a hurry and messing something up btw, more along the lines of the working us out of work thing.


Flipping through the forums, and see slow down.. I knew the lobby without looking what it was....coincidence? Or common knowledge?


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

I have worked with apprentices and have told them to slow down. They thought they were doing good. I thought they were doing fair. After slowing down a bit, they did much better, lest waste, conduits true, neater labels, and actually finished the job faster. Only then did I explain to them why I told them to slow down.


----------



## the wire nut (Apr 18, 2013)

An old bull and a young bull were standing on a hill looking down at a herd of cows.
The young bull says to the old bull lets run down there and nail us one of them cows.

The old bull says lets walk down and nail them all.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate being told to slow down and drag it out. 
When it's the bosses saying it I hate it even more. 
But the topper is being told to make it so we can work Saturday OT... My standard reply is "Do it yourself"! 
Then I will gladly mention to the shop that due to sequestration, the furlough days you get are partly due to the a-hole bosses and workers screwing everyone. 

Now don't get me wrong, I'll gladly work OT and call backs for emergencies, but I refuse to milk the cow or ride the pony till its dead and rotted.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

The worst thing that u can do is go to foreman or head guy at the shop whining about someone tellin u to slow down. A brown nosing and complaining apprentice isnt a popular one. Ive seen this over and over again


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> City and state maintenance guys, they redefine slow. :laughing:


At NASA the governemnt guys use to sit in the office watching TV until after lunch. They had a full kitchen and cooked breakfast then lunch, they finally around 1:00 would run (walk) their tickets


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Tsmil said:


> I have worked with apprentices and have told them to slow down. They thought they were doing good. I thought they were doing fair. After slowing down a bit, they did much better, lest waste, conduits true, neater labels, and actually finished the job faster. Only then did I explain to them why I told them to slow down.


I assure you that was not an applicable piece of advice in this situation. I do however agree with your line of thinking. The second jw I ever worked with told me something I will never forget, he said "we don't have time to get in a hurry, we do onsite custom electrical installations and nothing is gained by not planning your work and rushing into things."


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree butcher. Someone running in and tryin to knock it out the park isnt gonna get everything planned out rite and make mistakes. Guarenteed. 

Reminds me of a quote i heard from a foreman "we dont have time to do it rite the first time, but we have plenty of time to fix it"


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

the wire nut said:


> An old bull and a young bull were standing on a hill looking down at a herd of cows.
> The young bull says to the old bull lets run down there and nail us one of them cows.
> 
> The old bull says lets walk down and nail them all.


Oldy but goody


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Supfoolitschris said:


> I agree butcher. Someone running in and tryin to knock it out the park isnt gonna get everything planned out rite and make mistakes. Guarenteed.
> 
> Reminds me of a quote i heard from a foreman "we dont have time to do it rite the first time, but we have plenty of time to fix it"


I do not think the OP is talking about this, he is discussing pure out and out slackers with no thought or care for their employer.

And if someone can not descern the difference, well.........


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> City and state maintenance guys, they redefine slow. :laughing:


Ouch... That hurt a little! As i am a city maint guy. Fyi....Some guys are, some arent! Just like construction!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Ouch... That hurt a little! As i am a city maint guy. Fyi....Some guys are, some arent! Just like construction!


Government is typically 40% carry the 60% in private sector about 58% of the 60% would be fired.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

brian john said:


> Government is typically 40% carry the 60% in private sector about 58% of the 60% would be fired.


For 50% of that stat i understood it. But the second 50% i didnt understand 100%


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> Government is typically 40% carry the 60% in private sector about 58% of the 60% would be fired.


:laughing:

Been dealing with it for a long long time. Gets annoying but oh well, mark up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Supfoolitschris said:


> For 50% of that stat i understood it. But the second 50% i didnt understand 100%


In the private sector if there was 60% skating, at least 58% would be fired 2% are getting away with goofing off.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep working hard, keep working at a good fast pace. Slowing down is good when your troubleshooting, planning something, jumping into a new project, yada yada. The rest of the time, work at a good pace. You will be in high demand if you can work fast, bozo the slouch on the other hand is headed for the unemployment line.

As far a telling someone about this....dont do it. No need to be a snitch. Just work as hard as you have been and if he says something to you about, tell him to screw himself.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Keep working hard, keep working at a good fast pace. Slowing down is good when your troubleshooting, planning something, jumping into a new project, yada yada. The rest of the time, work at a good pace. You will be in high demand if you can work fast, bozo the slouch on the other hand is headed for the unemployment line.
> 
> As far a telling someone about this....dont do it. No need to be a snitch. Just work as hard as you have been and if he says something to you about, tell him to screw himself.


The days go faster as well.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I get told to slow down from time to time. I'm still adjusting to the life of a maintenance electrician. We're more concerned with appearance and safety. There's really no reason to do something halfway in my environment.


----------



## d80hunter (Apr 7, 2013)

I have done my time as an apprentice and work as a journeyman wireman, I have recently been made a foreman and I will tell you the reason I continue to prosper is I do not drag things out and get things done in a timely manner with attention to detail. 

No journeyman should be telling an apprentice to slow down. Those who do so probably are the ones watching the apprentice do all the work. When the apprentice gets some skill developed he will know when to slow down and pay attention to detail, I personally have to slow myself when I run conduit and I get a lot more precision pipe ran that way.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So do you slow down and make the other workers happy which translates into you being a "team player"...

Or do you say screw everybody else.. I am working at my pace to get the job done...

IMO... a team player gets to keep his job longer.. but I could be wrong..


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> So do you slow down and make the other workers happy which translates into you being a "team player"...
> 
> Or do you say screw everybody else.. I am working at my pace to get the job done...
> 
> IMO... a team player gets to keep his job longer.. but I could be wrong..


Im not sure if that was a witty joke or if you were serious.....

I think that was just a witty joke. Because being a "team player" because everyone else says so, translates into "being a ***** with no balls".

Forgive me, but sometimes I cant catch peoples humor across this screen.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Im not sure if that was a witty joke or if you were serious.....
> 
> I think that was just a witty joke. Because being a "team player" because everyone else says so, translates into "being a ***** with no balls".
> 
> Forgive me, but sometimes I cant catch peoples humor across this screen.


Team player means works with the team...which is kind of defined by 'everyone else says so'.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I'll admit I'm a ***** with no balls (my wife mounted them over our fireplace but that's another story) I slow down every chance I get and slug my production f my boss....
FYI I'm joking (except for the fireplace thing) and I am the boss so I'm not always the fastest but I don't like to waste time and money... Just money!


----------



## d80hunter (Apr 7, 2013)

B4T said:


> So do you slow down and make the other workers happy which translates into you being a "team player"...
> 
> Or do you say screw everybody else.. I am working at my pace to get the job done...
> 
> IMO... a team player gets to keep his job longer.. but I could be wrong..


 I am sure it is a joke.

If not.......

If the guy running the job is more worried about making the help happy instead of getting the job finished on time then he is afraid to run the job. A productive worker is more desirable in the grand scheme of things, not gang box politics.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Many jobs try to be rush rush rush, I tell them I do this for a living. I will be doing this type of work for 30 years or so, and treating every job as an emergency would lead to burn out. So some times "slow down" is not for job preservation but sanity preservation.


----------



## 87Electric (Apr 2, 2011)

There`s times you have to rush to get things finished.....But we play with electricity and you can get yourself or someone else hurt or killed. So I am sure he was telling you to slow down before you get hurt.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Best advice I ever heard from a journeyman was don't EVER let anyone rush you. But if someone told me to slow down I think I would just laugh and walk away.


----------

